# Ultraman VTOL Jet



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Is there a kit or plans to the VTOL Science Patrol jet model used in the Japanese Ultraman TV series? When I was a kid watching the show I thought it was pretty cool. Its hard to find good images of it for reference. There seem to have been two versions of it used on the show:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here ya go!

http://www.hlj.com/product/HSG65811


http://www.hlj.com/product/HSG65812


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Saw this at Wonderfest a few years ago.

Dang I wished I had grabbed one.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

drewid142 said:


> Here ya go!


Wow, thanks! I didn't know they made model kits of these


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

There was also another craft used
by the Science patrol on the show
it was seen in most of the series
and was a wedge-shapped two man
craft. There seems to be little 
information on that craft and
even fewer photos,not even a
name.

anybody out there got any intel?


Fortress


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Sub-Vtol
Only one version ever committed to styrene,
"US Products" Vacformed kit which is impossible to find.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Dose anyone have ANY photos of this kit or for that 
matter have ever seen it????

fortress:dude:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have both Hasegawa kits and they are stunning,the usual high quality you expect from Hasegawa.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Back in the 80's - you know, the last century - there was a plastic kit of it. But, like most Japanese kits which originated in the 60's it featured the damnable clockwork mechanism and box art that was waaaayy better than what was in the box.

I know. I saw it. I bought it. I junked it (years later (it really was toyified)).

The Hasegawa ones are THE ones to get......

Gene

PS - or scratchbuild one out of a DC-3 kit!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I actually built that kit last year,Gene,but without the friction wheels.Been looking for the pictures I posted of it.Alex


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

If anyone has any actual photos of this kit that they
can be seen on this site please I BEG YOU..PUT THEM 
ON HOBBY TALK TO BE SEEN.

fortress:wave:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are really interested in Ultraman model data, you need to score a copy of this book:

Akira Hiroshi revived memories of Ultraman Plastic Model Plastic Model full illustrated catalog 1966-2002 

ISBN: 4-8124-1005-3

Back in 2005, I got lucky and found a US Ebay vendor who was selling it for cheap. The text is all Japanese, and the format is trade-paperback sized.

Here's a few jpeg's from it:


Personally, I only know what Wiki has on Ultraman, I have no real interest in the story (series / films). But a lot of the vehicle hardware is very cool!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Hasegawa kits are the way to go but AFAIK they are out of production. You can check Hobby Link Japan to see if they have come back.

I bought a crappy Bandai one off eBay... its the old clockwork motor kit...

There are some really nice paper/card models of the Science Patrol ships.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Found them................what you can do with a windup toy.alex


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

pagni said:


> Sub-Vtol
> Only one version ever committed to styrene,
> "US Products" Vacformed kit which is impossible to find.


I am still looking for any information on this kit, any photos
anything! Also there were two other Ultraman vehicles in the
original series one of them was a mole and the other was a
lunar tank, but I can't find photos of any of them. 



fortress


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

They do seem to be very rare... but I found these...

Here's a paparcraft kit of the mole 
http://www.geocities.jp/papertoy_box/

wierd random ultrman vehicles 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=ultraman+vehicles&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

Some ultramna vehicle models scroll down
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=ultraman+vehicles&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

The picture may make you mad so be forewarned



The writing was all in Japanese, so I didn't know where the kit came from, just that I had a use for it.

It sure made a nice personnel transport though.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here you go.......


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

*Ultraman VTOL*

There is a set of 4 Bandai Ultraman models on ebay now,one looks like the mole vehicle,plus the other kits,small models but take a look.
Ebay # 250626772026


----------

